# beats intergration?



## jnyce87 (Jan 3, 2012)

im not sure if its possible but is there any way to intergrate the beats audio software that htc is using? i also own a evo 3d and i see they have it baked into some roms and it would be nice to have that on my galaxy if possible


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Idk, but I do know Volume+ has a Beats Emulation or w/e. Sounds pretty good. Probably not what you're looking for though.


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

jnyce87 said:


> im not sure if its possible but is there any way to intergrate the beats audio software that htc is using? i also own a evo 3d and i see they have it baked into some roms and it would be nice to have that on my galaxy if possible


I seriously doubt it. Beats is included in a lot of Sense ROMs, but I don't think you will see Beats in an AOSP ROM. Honestly, just invest a few dollars into PowerAmp Pro. Lots of custom EQ's and other settings. Sounds much better than Beats to me.


----------



## jnyce87 (Jan 3, 2012)

ok thanks ill propably true volume+ first then power amp pro


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

As someone whos played around with injecting that dspmanager into a lot of sense roms, without making it a team project that would take a couple months id say no, and its DEFINITELY NOT WORTH IT. The galaxy nexus has good audio quality and loudness...at least coming from a tbolt


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nocoast said:


> As someone whos played around with injecting that dspmanager into a lot of sense roms, without making it a team project that would take a couple months id say no, and its DEFINITELY NOT WORTH IT. The galaxy nexus has good audio quality and loudness...at least coming from a tbolt


Yeah and I believe it's all a B.S. scam anyways to sell the phones/headphones. It's basically an EQ setting combined with the $100 headphones.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Correct, and furthermore its a GLOBAL/STATIC EQ (non dynamic, meaning it does not adjust its eq depending on the music your listening to), no spectral analsysis, after picking it apart and lots of research we found its pretty similar to the rock EQ profile, boosted lows and highs with recessed mids, a touch of compression but thats it...you can use CM's dspmanager to do the same trick, better, and turn it to less aggressive eq's when listening to records mastered better *cough* radiohead *cough* you are much better off with a paid app that has different eq settings...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

no beats hardware, no dice.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Correct, and furthermore its a GLOBAL/STATIC EQ (non dynamic, meaning it does not adjust its eq depending on the music your listening to), no spectral analsysis, after picking it apart and lots of research we found its pretty similar to the rock EQ profile, boosted lows and highs with recessed mids, a touch of compression but thats it...you can use CM's dspmanager to do the same trick, better, and turn it to less aggressive eq's when listening to records mastered better *cough* radiohead *cough* you are much better off with a paid app that has different eq settings...


Yeah but unfortunately most people don't know enough about audio (hell myself included for the most part lol) and will see beats logos on phones and future other devices and buy it because of the "awesome" sound quality.

Long story short for the OP I'd def. not count on this ever lol. If you don't have them already go donate $100+ to Dr. Dre to get some headphones and use Volume+ or DSP Manager to use a custom EQ setting and you will be set.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

nhat said:


> no beats hardware, no dice.


Not trying to be argumentative (and i could totally be misunderstanding what your saying) but that isnt so much of the issue as its no sense, no dice. I only say this for clarification because Beats actually doesn't actually even require a specfic DSP (digitial signal processor) Unless the thunderbolt uses the same chipset as the rezound (which it very well may...)


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it much better than a tuned dsp manager?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

it is a tuned dsp manager.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

This coming from a former Rezound owner - Beats is pointless and overrated. Use DSP and it will sound 10x better than Beats would ever hope to. The headphones aren't even that great. Marketing gimic at best.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I actually just bought Volume+ and it seems like a rather nice investment. Tons of options ranging from presets and virtual rooms to custom eq's and tweaking every level you can think of within reason. But if you don't feel like paying the $1.68 or whatever it is there is a flashable zip somewhere in the development or theme/mod thread for DSP manager that is compatible with most, if not all, roms. I'm a total audiophile as I work for Magnolia so if anybody has any questions that are audio and signal specific feel free to get at me! Good luck!

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info, im testing the volume+ beta from androidaudiohacks.com now
I may look, into poweramp for a cleaner ui


----------



## jnyce87 (Jan 3, 2012)

you can actually get the full version of volume+ from the developers website. Actually to piggy back off of what no coast said, the built in equalizer on the nexus actually isn't bad once you tweak it. But I still might try out poweramp for the extra options.


----------

